# Your Dog Is Worth It Too - Cranbury, NJ



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Please Cross-post

From Sally Cotumaccio of HRI:

There is a wonderful event coming that is hosted by Loreal called Your Dog Is Worth It Too. This event raises money for breast cancer as well as animal rescue groups. This year, Havanese Rescue Inc. is going to be attending as yet another way to raise money for our organization!

The date of this event, held outdoors, is Saturday August 17th 2013 at their factory in Cranbury, NJ. For more information please check this link... http://www.yourdogisworthittoo.com/ To thank you for your entrance fee Loreal provides incredible gift bags filled with Loreal and it's affiliates products. The value of these bags are from $50 for a $10 donation fee to $100 dollars for a $25 donation fee.

To encourage attendants to pick up their tickets/bags early, before the crowds, they offer "Rescue Bingo" the Saturday before the main event; which would be on Saturday August 10th 2013. "Rescue Bingo" entails attendants donating to the rescues and receiving a sticker for each donation. When your bingo card is full, you can turn it in for yet another Loreal product. Last year they offered cologne sets or a wrought iron dog bowl!

To make HRI's attendance a success we need volunteers for both events to help us man our table and provide breaks for other volunteers (and make sure each of us has a chance to experience all this event has to offer!). We will need early AM set up, end of event clean up and everything in between to make this a success! I was thinking 2, 3 or 4 hours shifts, but we can work out those details depending upon how many volunteers we have. To show potential adopters the wonder of our breed we encourage you to bring your Hav if you feel their personality would suit meeting many strangers and their pets in various weather conditions. However, NO dogs that you foster that are available for adoption are allowed due to insurance reasons. NOTE: You do NOT have to donate to volunteer for these events. However, you will NOT receive a gift bag without donating. (IMHO - It's worth it!)

Remember, this is a great event and you will have time to enjoy it. So put the date aside, help HRI and have some fun too! Please contact Christine Mecutchen at [email protected] if you are able to volunteer. She will work together with each of you to complete a days worth of volunteers for each event.

Many thanks,

Havanese Rescue Inc.
Sally & Christine

Please cross-post


----------

